# Keeping your favorite things close by....



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I was running back and forth in the house cleaning and getting things ready to cook dinner, and I didn't see Lexie. I called her name, and she usually runs to me. When she didn't come I looked toward the beds I have in the living room, and there she was poking her head out from under the covers with her 2 favorite toys. She had brought them both under her blanket and was covered head to toe until she heard me call her name. :lol: Excuse that her "baby" is so dirty. I wash him, but he is permanently stained where she drags him around everywhere. My youngest daughter gave her that stuffed toy when she was a baby, and she has loved it ever since.

I did not think she would stay still long enough for me to grab my camera, but she did. :lol: This was just to cute not to share!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Aren't they just the funniest little creatures. Paco does the same thing. He also steals my stuff, i always find little things of mine in his bed.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

awwwww she's adorable HAHA what a sweetie!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww !! very cute indeed


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Soooooooooo cute and sweet! She is a ball lover like Brody. How funny. She is the cutest!

Brodysmom


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww shes making sure no one else gets her stuff soo cute x


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Lexie you are the sweetest thing!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

She is so cute guarding her little possessions! Oh I love her doggy...we have one at our house too.....he is sort of a mangled green color!! LOL! And we call it "Greenie".. Dazy has had since a puppy too!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Lexie, you are too cute!!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Aww, Lexie is such a sweetie. You're right T, that IS too cute not to share! Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

OH YEAH I could cuddle for hours with her.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

That's adorable.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwww! absolutely awwing!  she looks like she had a blast under that blanket, looks so comfy too


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

What a darling little thing, that picture is precious! Blaze has a platypus that i believe use to be purple. lol.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

awww that lil soccer ball is so cute. That is so sweet that your daughter gave her a cute lil plushie when she was a baby. I think they remember their first toys. The first toy I ever bought Mimi was this small yellow duckie and it is still her fav. toy. Everytime time she sees it she grabs it and chews on it for hours. Then she wil hide it after she is done. She also won't let Ecko play with it lol. It is also very dirty and even after washing it still stays dirty because she also drags it around everywhere.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Your pups are so adorable. Seriously.


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

she didnt want you cleaning up her stuff and putting it away.
bambi does the same and steals my nickers and bras!!!!I am always finding them in her little house!lol


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

awww things like that just melt your heart don't they. She's so cute there with her toys. Lovely picture xoxo


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

They are always so cute


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tanna said:


> Aren't they just the funniest little creatures. Paco does the same thing. He also steals my stuff, i always find little things of mine in his bed.


They are! It is so cute to watch some of the stuff they do. It amazes me how smart they are. :lol:



TashaZ said:


> awwwww she's adorable HAHA what a sweetie!!!


Thank you Tash! 



Adrienne said:


> aww !! very cute indeed


Thank you Adrienne! 



Brodysmom said:


> Soooooooooo cute and sweet! She is a ball lover like Brody. How funny. She is the cutest!
> 
> Brodysmom


Thank you Tracy!  She adores her balls! Her and Brody would have a blast playing fetch together!



~*Mandy*~ said:


> awwww shes making sure no one else gets her stuff soo cute x


Thank you Mandy!  Yeah, there are some of her toys that she doesn't share at all. :lol:



pam6400 said:


> Oh Lexie you are the sweetest thing!


Thank you Pam! 



Dazy Mae said:


> She is so cute guarding her little possessions! Oh I love her doggy...we have one at our house too.....he is sort of a mangled green color!! LOL! And we call it "Greenie".. Dazy has had since a puppy too!


Thank you Darlene!  Isn't it funny how they get attached to certain toys. It's so hard to keep their faves clean and tidy. They drag them through everything. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

LittleHead said:


> Lexie, you are too cute!!!


Thank you Crystal! 



huskyluv said:


> Aww, Lexie is such a sweetie. You're right T, that IS too cute not to share! Thank you for sharing it.


Thank you Val!  I was glad she stayed put long enough to snap a pic. :lol:



lynx8456 said:


> OH YEAH I could cuddle for hours with her.


Thank you!  She is a little cuddle bug. She would love to cuddle with you. Wrap her in her blankie, and she'll snuggle for hours. 



BABY BABS said:


> That's adorable.


Thank you! 



pigeonsheep said:


> awwww! absolutely awwing!  she looks like she had a blast under that blanket, looks so comfy too


Thank you!  She loves to be under her blankies. She had all of her faves right there with her. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Blazer said:


> What a darling little thing, that picture is precious! Blaze has a platypus that i believe use to be purple. lol.


Thank you!  Isn't it funny how their faves can end up so dirty, and even different colors. :lol:



Waiushaoting said:


> awww that lil soccer ball is so cute. That is so sweet that your daughter gave her a cute lil plushie when she was a baby. I think they remember their first toys. The first toy I ever bought Mimi was this small yellow duckie and it is still her fav. toy. Everytime time she sees it she grabs it and chews on it for hours. Then she wil hide it after she is done. She also won't let Ecko play with it lol. It is also very dirty and even after washing it still stays dirty because she also drags it around everywhere.


I love those little balls. I can't remember where I found them, but I think they are actually cat toys. She loves balls, but it's so hard to find them small enough that she can carry them around in her mouth. 

We all laughed when M gave her that doggie. It is bigger than she is, but she drags it everywhere. :lol: You can imagine how tough that was when she was a baby. :lol:

I think they remember their first toys too. I think they develop an attachment to them. I bet Mimi looks so sweet playing with her Duckie. 



Kristin said:


> Your pups are so adorable. Seriously.


Thank you Kristin!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

princesslisa31 said:


> she didnt want you cleaning up her stuff and putting it away.
> bambi does the same and steals my nickers and bras!!!!I am always finding them in her little house!lol


Haha, probably not. She gives me those sad looks when I put her faves away. She'll go take them out of the toy box and drag them to her bed. :lol:

Mine like to play tug-of-war with my bras and panties. :lol: Funny what our little boogers find amusing, isn't it!



MarieUkxx said:


> awww things like that just melt your heart don't they. She's so cute there with her toys. Lovely picture xoxo


It really does. :love7: Thank you Marie! 



sakyurek said:


> They are always so cute


Thank you!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

very sweet


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

She's so cute ^_^ Yoshi is like that with her blankie. My parents bought it for her when they brought her home for me, and she's had it since then to snuggle with. Sometimes when I'm cold I'll grab it because it's close, and she'll pull and dig, and drag if off me she doesn't want to share her blankie lol.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Chloe & Krista! 

Krista, I just love to see them wrapped in their blankies. My guys adore blankies. We have so many of them. I go to Ross, and you can get some really nice blankies for around 6 bucks. This way I have many to rotate around.  I have them on every bed they lay in, and we keep some in the car. They just feel so safe and secure when they are wrapped in them. I bet Yoshi is such a sweetie with her blankie too.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh my god, she's so cute. She's no dummy. She grabs "her" faves and gets under a blankie for a nap. Oh, this made me smile. What an angel baby!!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

How did I miss this photo - I would munch her up!! she's gorgeous!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you ladies!  She is Mama's Angel Baby! She is just the sweetest little girl. :love7:

For the last 2 days she has been sitting in front of me with her little ball wanting me to play all day long. Last night I thought we were going to have to take it to bed with us. :lol:


----------



## Chi-Sparrow (Aug 11, 2009)

That is too cute! 
i've done somthing like that where I am in bed about 12 midnight and suddenly I hear the flapping of ears... so i let her crawl in with me lol XD


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

She is just so cute!!! Thanks for posting the pic. Sure brought a smile to us today. Evie


----------

